# Budgies ear has wax like build up



## Jackie01 (Sep 25, 2019)

Hi I'm new here have my budgies buddy and Lou over a year now and they both have been in great health yesterday I noticed one of my budgies (buddy) had a waxy build up around his ear other than that he is eating and drinking like normal and is flying around acting his usual self I have taken a picture of him so it can be seen. just wondering if anyone has any idea what it is as my nearest avian vet is over 40 miles away so to save the stress of the travel on buddy. thanks in advance hope someone has some insite for me please


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Is it possible the other budgie, Lou, regurgitated some food on the side of Buddy's head?

Does Buddy allow you to handle him?
I would suggest that you use some "Renu" Contact Lens Cleaner on a clean cotton ball or Q-tip to very gently loosen and remove the matter caking the feathers. Once you have the area cleansed, you should be better able to tell if there is an open sore or skin issue under the feathers at which time you'll know if a vet visit is necessary.

Obviously, we cannot diagnose the problem from a picture and are not qualified to give medical advice.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.

Please let us know how things with Buddy progress.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I cannot see the ear well enough to actually see what it is other than there is obviously something abnormal in the area. A discharge from the ear, if that is what it is, is not normal and I would take him to the vet, if it is the beginning of an infection it needs immediate treatment to prevent it from getting worse.


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*budgie ear wax*

Avian /Exotic vets have micro tools and tubes that can be used for budgies and smaller birds/animals.

After following Deborah's advice with contact solution ReNu, check the area of the side of budgies head for redness and or swelling. This suggests Immediate appointment with avian vet. This could be a block in the tiny ear/ nasal organs that will require micro instruments and topical/ oral or injection to clear blockage and fight possible infection. The bird may exhibit dizziness and may require that you put it in a small hospital cage with no perches for the bird to fall off of.

Most pharmacies also stock small/ 8oz bottles of sterile saline. This Ph balanced salt solution is safe to wash wound areas before applying topical meds. there are topical meds that are in a cream base, which are safe to ingest by birds and are not gooey like ointment/ petrolleum products and will be less likely to damage delicate feathers. Ask the pharmacist for a sterile cream base. It is a good idea to keep sterile Saiine and topical cream in your first aid kit. If you do not have a kit, read in info areas here on TB and ask your avian vet as they often have printed pamphlets containing this type of info. Prayers for your Budgies rapid recovery.

Jo Ann:rainbow:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

I agree with the above. It's important to determine the cause if there is one you can identify, and if not, an avian vet visit is always the best option to rule out or treat any infection. 

Please be sure to update us on how he's doing soon! 

Meanwhile, be sure to read though the links provided above as they'll be helpful in staying up to date on the best of budgie care practices! If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

Hope to see you around! :wave:


----------

